
Pick for CIA chief linked to torture site - shaki-dora
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/mar/13/who-is-gina-haspel-trump-cia-director-torture-site-link
======
cwkoss
More discussion on this subject on these previously-flagged threads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569)

------
nathanaldensr
To the submitter: You've posted this story three times in an hour. Maybe it's
time to give it a rest?

~~~
Sone7
Maybe it's time one of these threads wasn't flagged/shadow-flagged.

~~~
nathanaldensr
If HN's readership decides something is flag-worthy, then they've decided it.
That's really all there is to it.

~~~
shaki-dora
It’s not. Flaggings are routinely overridden by mods, in both directions.

~~~
dang
Not routinely; occasionally, when an article clearly fits the site guidelines
and the site mandate as described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).
That's not clear with this story. Indeed one can make a somewhat stronger
argument that it doesn't: would they cover it on TV news? (yes) — is it
evidence of a new phenomenon? (no, unfortunately) — is it likely to turn into
a flamewar? (highly). We'd need stronger answers to those questions in order
to turn off the flags.

What does seem clear is that most of the community doesn't consider this a
good story for HN. If they did, the upvotes would have outweighed the flags,
and the opposite was the case. I know a smaller set of users feels
passionately the other way, but that's not enough for us to override community
opinion. In fact, that would be a strategy for turning HN into a mostly-
political site.

------
DannyB2
To try to walk very lightly and not be political, I'll put it this way.

A nomination sometimes (usually?) reflects an administrations views and
policy.

------
megaman22
Good luck finding anyone who is a CIA lifer who isn't linked to anything
morally dubious somewhere along the line. It's kind of their job to fight
dirty in the shadows.

------
spoonier
This article covers considerably less of the torture Ms. Haskel is responsible
for than the other two threads on this, which were both flagged in under an
hour.

Maybe since this one sanitises the gory details it'll be allowed live past the
hour mark - but I doubt it.

~~~
spoonier
... And it's flagged.

Fuuuuuuuck.

~~~
cwkoss
Looks like this one was unflagged. There seems to have been some funny
business on these threads. Three others previously reached the front page and
then were flagged.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16578715)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16576569)

~~~
Sone7
Try to find this thread on the front pages of HN...

It's not there, at least in the first 150 results.

It seems to have been unflagged, then "shadow flagged". Which is even more
fucked up.

Your first two links are the same btw, did you mean to link to this one,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577485)
, where I asked for a discussion on removal of such an important story?
According to moderator 'dang', I was just "creating drama".

~~~
cwkoss
Thanks, I meant to link this one, but upon looking again it appears it likely
never got enough votes to hit the front page before being
flagged/shadowflagged

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16579228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16579228)

